# Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright



## PCGH_Stephan (31. August 2012)

*Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Testet und behaltet einen von fünf Prozessorkühlern von Thermalright!

1 x Thermalright Archon SB-E:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PC-Cooling.de)

2 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PC-Cooling.de)

2 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: PC-Cooling.de)

Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games    Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit PC-Cooling die  Chance  dazu: Fünf  PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, einen Thermalright-Prozessorkühler   (1 x Archon SB-E, 2 x HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), 2 x HR-02 Macho 120) zu testen. Nachdem   Ihr einen ausführlichen Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum   veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit CPU-Kühlern aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet    einen  Test eines Prozessorkühlers von Thermalright verfassen? Dann bewerbt  euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was    genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch besonders gut als    Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit CPU-Kühlern und mehrere   Prozessorkühler zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer    noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst    (kostenlos) registrieren. Gebt bei eurer Bewerbung bitte unbedingt   an, falls ihr ein Modell aus Kompatibilitätsgründen nicht verwenden   könnt oder ihr ein bestimmtes Modell bevorzugt! (Mehr Bilder und Informationen zu den Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Lesertest-Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum     schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,     euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und     endet voraussichtlich am 14.10.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der     vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Freitag, dem 07.09.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Krasus (31. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo 

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit einen der fünf Kühler von Thermalright testen zu dürfen. 
Interesse hab ich vor allem an dem Archon SB-E, weil ich ihn gut mit meinem Prolimatech Armageddon vergleichen kann.

Ein wenig zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Christian, bin 19 Jahre alt und wohne im schönen Münsterland. Zurzeit mache ich eine Ausbildung zum ITA an einem Berufskolleg. Seit 4 Jahren beschäftige ich mich leidenschaftlich mit Hardware und habe so schon relativ viele Erfahrungen sammeln können.

Mein System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:
  - *CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K @ 4,0 Ghz, 1,120 V*
  - *Board: MSI P67A-GD53*
  - *RAM: Mushkin Silverline Stiletto, 8GB, DDR3-1600*
  - *Graka: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 5870*
  - *HDD: 500GB von Samsung*
  - *Netzteil: Seasonic X-660*
  - *Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define XL*

Für den Vergleich zu einem der Kühler, habe ich hier noch den Boxed Kühler von Intel und Prolimatech Armageddon.
Desweiteren stehen mir Diverse 120mm und 140mm Lüfter zur Verfügung.
Die Fotos zu dem Test kann ich mit einer Canon EOS 1000D schießen.

Den Test würde ich nach diesem Schema gestalten:
  - *Verpackung und Zubehör*
  - *Optik / Verarbeitung*
  - *Montage*
  - *Subjektive Lautstärke bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen (50%, 75%, 100%)*
  - *Kühlleistung ohne und mit OC (3,3 Ghz mit 1,120 V / 4,0 Ghz mit 1,120 V) bei verschieden Drehzahlen*
  - *Fazit*

Ich hoffe das ich für diesen Test in Erwägung gezogen werde und wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück.

Grüße,
Krasus


----------



## NexGen (31. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Guten Abend 

Möchte mich auch gerne zum Test von einen der  Kühler bewerben.

Warum ich teilnehme ?

Naja, einfach gesagt. Der Boxed Lüfter meines Phenom II 1090T lässt das Gefühl aufkommen das man neben einen startenden Düsenjet steht. Deshalb wäre ein andere Lüfter sehr nützlich. Außerdem wäre ich auch den Overclocking nicht abgeneigt, denn der jüngste ist der Phenom II auch nicht mehr (aber immer noch rüstig und nicht rostig  ).

Warum ich mich als Lesertester eigne ?

Den Schreiben eines Testberichtes war ich noch nie abgeneigt (hab sogar sehr Spaß dran) , nur ist mir in der letzten Zeit nicht in die Hand gekommen wozu ich ein Testbericht schreiben könnte/konnte. Auch Fotos dürften mit mit der baugelichen DSLR meines Vorredner's kein Problem sein. 

Was ich testen würde ?

Testen würde ich natürlich alles von Temperaturen bis hin zum subjektiven Geräuschpegel und Ähnlichen wie Optik, Montage und Verpackung. Besonders Augenmerk würde ich natürlich auf den Umstieg vom Boxed Lüfter weg legen. Zum Schluss würde ich natürlich auch ein Fazit geben ob sich der Umstieg lohnt oder nicht. Außerdem würde ich auch gucken ob sich der Kühler auch (gut) zum overclocken eignet.


Infrage kommendes Modell :

In mein MS-Tech Stingray dürften wohl jedes Modell reinpassen, daher kein Problem. Sonst ist es mir egal welches Modell ich hoffentlich bekomme.

Bitte befreit mich von den Lärm der Turbine . Wünsche sonst jeden anderen Teilnehmer Glück  

Mit freudlichen Grüßen   ,

NexGen


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (31. August 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Dann bewerbe ich mich auch mal:

Mein Testsystem sieht so aus:
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafik: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 (zwei Gehäuselüfter in der Front, je 120mm, einer im Heck, auch 120mm und einer im Deckel mit 140mm)

Mit Glück könnte ich den Kühler zusätzlich auch noch in diesem System testen:
CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mobo: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Grafik: Asus EAH 5450 Silent
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax (je ein 120mm-Lüfter vorne und hinten)

Die Leistung des Kühlers wird sowohl mit normalen Taktfrequenzen, als auch mit übertakteten Prozessoren auf den Prüfstand gestellt. Im ersten System wird er gegen einen Corsair A50, im zweiten gegen einen Cooler Master TX3 Evo und in beiden Systemen gegen den jeweiligen Boxed-Kühler antreten.
Um die Leistung des Kühlers zu erfassen wird der Prozessor in drei Durchläufen mittels Prime95 über einen Zeitraum von jeweils 30 Minuten belastet, wobei die Temperatur über Core Temp ausgelesen wird. Sollte einer der drei Testdurchläufe Auffälligkeiten aufweisen, wird der Test wiederholt. Als WLP wird die Arctic Cooling MX-2 genutzt. Die Lautstärke des Kühlers wird subjektiv von verschiedenen Personen bewertet.
Um das Testverfahren abzulichten wird ein Samsung Galaxy S2 dienen.

Andere Kriterien, die bei dem Test unter die Lupe genommen werden sind:
- erster Eindruck
- Verarbeitung
- Aussehen
- Montage
- Zubehör
- was mir sonst noch alles auffällt

Über ein Testobjekt würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Gruß
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## aliriza (1. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo,

auch diesen Lesertest lass ich mir nicht entgehen. Ganz besonders würde ich den Thermalright Archon SB-E oder den Thermalright HR-02 Macho testen.
Beide Kühler wären eine Bereicherung meiner schon ohnehin vorhandenen Testergebnisse von einigen 120mm und 140mm Kühlern. Da der Macho HR-02 in vielen Systemen für gute Kühlung sorgt, wäre es sehr interessant zu sehen wie der beliebte Kühler im Vergleich zu den genannten Kühler abschneidet. Natürlich gilt das auch für den Archon, da ich bereits den Silver Arrow SB-E getestet habe, wäre auch hier ein Vergleich zwischen den beiden Kühlern sehr interessant.

Ich verfasse meine Reviews mit sehr viel Mühe und Liebe. Ich gehe beim testen der Kühler immer gewissenhaft und sorgfältig vor. Zudem gestalte ich meine Reviews einheitlich und übersichtlich.
Außerdem besitze ich eine Spiegelreflexkamera mit der ich, wie euch vielleicht schon bekannt ist, professionelle Bilder in hoher Qualität schieße. siehe *Meine Reviews 2012*



*Testverfahren*

• *Einleitung *(Ich informiere kurz und knapp den Leser über die Situation und das Produkt.)

• *Danksagung *(Ich bedanke mich beim Hersteller sowie bei Firmen, die mir das Produkt zur Verfügung stellen.)

• *Verpackung und Zubehör* (professionell aufgenommen Fotos mit Spiegelreflexkamera von Verpackung und Inhalt und knapper Text)

• *Technische Daten* (tabellarisch aufgelistet zum direkten Vergleich mit anderen Produkten sowie Erörterung der Daten)

•* Optik und Verarbeitung* (detaillierte Produktbeschreibung sowie professionell aufgenommene Produktfotos)

• *Montage* (Beschreibung der Montage sowie hilfreiche Fotos, die das Vorgehen veranschaulichen)

• *Lautstärke *(nach Gefühl gemessen , Punktevergabe 1-10 = 1 Leise ; 10 Laut )

•  *Leistung *- Die Leistung des Kühlers wird mit einem EKL Brocken,Akasa Venom Vodoo,Enermax ETS-T40A und Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E und vielleicht auch Thermalright Macho-02 120mm verglichen. 
Auf die Kühler werden als Referenzlüfter die Enermax T.B Silence PWM 120mm oder Thermalright TY-141 140mm montiert, einmal im Single und einmal im Dual Betrieb.Dabei werde ich die Lüfterdrezahl in verschiedenen Einstellungen laufen lassen.Die CPU wird mit Prime95 ausgelastet. Bei allen Tests wird die Raumtemperatur berücksichtigt.

• Zum Schluss werde ich ein Fazit zum Produkt ziehen und meine eigene Meinung äußern. Anschließend vergebe ich einen Award.




*WICHTIG *: Der Kühler passt in mein geschlossenes Gehäuse

Mein Test System :
*Betriebssystem*: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64)
*Prozessor*: Intel Core i5-2500K (4300.0 MHz) (4,3Ghz 1.280 V) 
*Hauptplatine*: ASRock P67 Pro3 
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 8 GBytes (Dual-Channel)
*Festplatte*: SAMSUNG HD502HJ (476,940 MBytes (500 GB))
*Grafikkarte*: ASUS EAH6870
*Soundkarte*: Intel Cougar Point PCH - High Definition Audio Controller
*Monitor*: SAMSUNG SyncMaster 206BW 
*CPU*- [/B]Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken + 2 x Enermax T.B.Silence PWM
*Kamera *: Nikon D3100 Spiegelrefelx
*Lüfter*:2xEnermax T.B.Silence PWM 120,1x Enermax T.B Silence,1x Scyhte 1300 Rpm, 1x EKL Alpenföhn Purple LED 120,1x Thermalright TY-150,Nanoxia DX14-1200,Akasa Ultra Quiet Viper Series, 140


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
aliriza/crunkyy


----------



## FreezerX (1. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Würde mich freuen einen konvektiven Wärmetauscher von Thermalright zu testen .

Ich bin begeistert von starken Luftkühlern, welche den Balanceakt zwischen Kühlleistung und Lautstärke sehr gut beherrschen. Mich interessieren insbesondere die Vergleichsergebnisse aus "erster Hand" und möchte mich darin üben, einen kompakten, aber umfassenden Testbericht zu verfassen. Im Vordergrund steht eine sorgfältige Versuchsdurchführung und eine aussagekräftige Auswertung anhand von Diagrammen.

Mein Test würde folgendes beinhalten:

- Theorie zu modernen Luftkühlern (Wärmeübergang,... )
- Beurteilung von Lieferumfang, Verarbeitung und Montage
- Vergleichstest mit dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf einem Testsystem*
--- Regelverhalten Lüfter
--- Temperaturvergleich (Idle, Prime95, verschiedene Lüftergeschwindigkeiten)
--- Lautstärkemessung (Messung mit Galaxy S2, App: Sound Meter) 
--- Subjektive Lautstärke (Nebengeräusche,...)
- Auswertung und Zusammenfassung

*Testsystem:

ASRock Z68 Extreme3 Gen3
Intel Core i5-2500K (Test bei 3,3GHz & 4,4GHz)
2x4GB DDR3-1333 TeamGroup Elite 
EVGA GTX560Ti FPB
Lancool K62
be quiet! E8-CM-480W
Crucial m4 128GB

Der Lautstärke-Test würde ohne Grafikkarte ausgeführt werden. Damit erzeugen nur zwei Komponenten Lautstärke: Der Kühler und das sehr leise Netzteil. 

Meine bevorzugten Testpartner sind Macho Rev. A und Macho 120.


----------



## beren2707 (2. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Thermalright-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über  ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen CPU-Kühlern.  Meine letzten Modelle, die noch in verschiedenen Systemen ihren Einsatz  verrichten, sind ein Zalman CNPS 9500LED, ein Scythe Infinity/Mugen 1 sowie ein HR02-Macho (altes Modell);  aktuell habe ich auf meinem 2600K, den ich mit 3,5-4,7 GHz betreibe (je nach Einsatzgebiet), den Enermax ETS-T40-TA aus dem Lesertest verbaut. 
Daher wäre es relativ sinnlos, wenn ich die neue Revision des Macho testen dürfte, da bis auf die erleichterte Montage wegen des mitgelieferten Schraubendrehers, des andersfarbigen Lüfters und das Montage-Kits für Sockel 2011 keine Unterschiede zu meinem vorhandenen Modell bestehen. Ich würde mich aber sehr freuen, wenn ich den Archon SB-E oder alternativ den Macho 120 testen dürfte. Für den Archon würde es sich anbieten, das maximale OC-Potential der CPU auszuschöpfen (> 4,7 GHz). Beim Test des Macho 120 würde ich zusätzlich einen NB eLoop B12-P Lüfter besorgen und neben den Standardlüftern als Referenzlüfter verwenden.

Wenn ich einen der genannten Kühler testen dürfte, müsste er sich (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten mit ETS-T40-TA und HR02-Macho messen:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Lüfter-Adapter, Wärmeleitpaste, Werkzeug, Anleitung etc.).
Verarbeitung (allgemeine Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers und des Montagesystems, Qualität des Lüfters etc.).
Montage (Schwierigkeit und Dauer, Stabilität, etc.).
Kühlleistung (@Stock; @4,2GHz; @4,5GHz (und bei Test des Archon SB-E Ausloten des Maximaltakts mit den Testmodellen)) in verschiedenen Lastszenarien (Prime95, Crysis 2, Skyrim, Metro 2033, BF3 etc.).
Lautstärke (da ich über keine Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich in einem sehr leisen  Raum die Lüfter einmal im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen  und die Sounddateien zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen; zusätzlich würde ich  diese Prozedur noch einmal im üblichen Abstand von 1m im verbauten  Zustand auf dem CPU-Kühler und im Gehäuse durchführen).
Subjektive Einschätzung, Optik, Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis etc.
Mein aktuelles Testsystem:


Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K (momentan mit 4,2 GHz @ 1,176V betrieben), gekühlt         durch Enermax ETS-T40-TA.
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 Rev. 1.3 BIOS F12.
 Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1600MHz 1,25V.
 Festplatten: Samsung SSD 830 128GB + HD103SJ.
 Grafikkarte: Powercolor HD 7970 V3 (momentan mit         1,05/3GHz@1,056V betrieben).
 Netzwerkkarte: Bigfoot Killer NIC 2100.
 Soundkarte: Xonar Essence ST.
 Netzteil: be quiet! E8-CM-480W.
 Gehäuse: Coolermaster CM 690 II Advanced II USB 3.0 (Lüfter:         Front (einblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x120mm Enermax T.B.         Apollish blau in Lian Li EX-332N; Seitenteil (einblasend):         1x120mm Enermax T.B. Apollish blau; Heck (ausblasend): 1x120mm         CoolerMaster; Deckel (ausblasend): 1x140mm CoolerMaster, 1x140mm         be quiet! Shadow Wings Mid Speed. Alle Lüfter auf 5V         gedrosselt).
 Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Professional x64 SP1.
Aufgrund  meines Platzangebots würden natürlich alle Kühler problemlos in mein  Gehäuse passen, ich würde aber wegen o.g. Umstände den Archon SB-E präferieren; jedoch wäre auch ein Macho 120 sinnvoll, da er direkt gegen seinen großen Bruder antreten könnte.

Als mittlerweile versierter Lehramtsstudent, im nunmehr fünften Semester mit den  Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in Würzburg, müsste mein  Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten wissenschaftlichen  Arbeiten, vollstens entsprechen; zum Vergleich meine bisherigen Lesertests: Der Enermax-Lesertest und der A4Tech-Lesertest. Da ich aufgrund der Lichtschwäche meiner Kamera in meinen bisherigen  Tests keine meinen Ansprüchen genügenden Bilder anfertigen konnte,  würde ich für geeignete Bilder die Spiegelreflexkamera meines Vaters  ausleihen und ein Photozelt verwenden.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## Cuddleman (2. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hiermit stelle ich mich für den Thermalright-Test zu Verfügung. 


Die letzten zwei Septemberwochen wären für mich momentan optimal (Urlaub), andere Zeiträume sind operativ einrichtbar!

In Anlehnung, bereits im Forum vorgestellter Varianten, würde ich den Test im Aufbau, ähnlich gestalten, sofern nicht anders gewünscht. 

Test's erfolgen mit kostenlosen Software-/Testtool's (Grafikeinbindung, z.B. Speedfan-Chart, siehe einige Antwortbeiträge), zum besseren allgemeinen Nachvollziehen der Messergebnisse. 

Durch individuelle Verwendung eines Zalman ZM-MFC2, läßt sich ein ordentlicher separater Einzeltest bewerkstelligen. 

Die Geräuschkulisse, außerhalb/innerhalb eines Gehäuses, wird subjektiv bewertet, oder per Vergleichsvideo bereitgestellt.

Ablichtungen des CPU-Kühlers, werden vorrangig mit einer FZ-28 erstellt.

Als Universalgehäuse aus dem Midibereich, steht das Sharkoon Rebel 9 Eco zur Verfügung (die 170,25mm des Archon passen gerade noch hinein, ohne anzustoßen)! 



_*Folgende individuell varierbare Möglichkeiten für Testzwecke, stehen zur Verfügung:*_ (blau gekennzeichnete Systemkomponenten werden vorrangig verwendet)

-mein Hauptsystem setzt sich zusammen aus PhenomII 965BE 125W mit CNPS 8700, Sapphire HD6870 1GB nicht Ref., GA MA770-UD3 AM2+, 4GB DDR2-800, (im Werkzeugkoffer mit integrierten Monitor) 

-eins aus PhenomII 1090T mit Arctic Cooling Xtreme Rev.2, HD5970, Asrock 870 Extreme3, 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz

-noch ein weiteres aus Athlon64 X2 6400 ebenfalls mit Arctic Cooling Xtreme Rev.2 , M4A78-EM (optionale onboard-Grafik), 4GB DDR2-800, GF 8800GTS 512MB,

-einige ältere für andere Zwecke noch aktive Systeme mit Sockel 939 mit FX60, A8N-Sli, GF 8800GT 512MB 

-und Sockel 462 mit Barton 3000, HD 800 XT

- und einige andere


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (2. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich bewerbe mich für den Lesertest der Thermalright CPU-Kühler. Seit ein paar Jahren bin ich nun an PCs interessiert und habe im Laufe der Zeit ein reges Interesse am Zusammenbauen von Hardware, und einen kontinuierlichen Wissensdrang zu den einschlägigen Komponenten entwickelt. Stetig versuche ich mein System zu optimieren und herauszufinden, was an Performance noch zu verbessern ist.

Mein Testsystem besteht aus den folgenden Teilen:


Intel i5 2500k @4,4GHz bei 1,25V
Asus P8P67 Rev. 3.0
Corsair XMS3 8GB 1333MHz
BeQuiet! Dark Rock Pro2
Asus HD7950 DC2T
Crucial M4 128GB, Samsung 103SJ 1TB, Hitachi HDD 1TB
Corsair AX650
Corsair Obsidian 650
Scythe Kaze Master mit 3 Enermax Apollish 140 und 1 Enermax T.B. Silence 120
Es würde mir viel Spaß bereiten, den Thermalright Archon SB-E oder einen der anderen Kühler gegen meinen Dark Rock Pro2 antreten zu lassen. Als dritten Versuchskandidaten habe ich einen Noctua NH-U12P SE2 zur Verfügung. Somit könnte ich mithilfe von CoreTemp die Temperaturunterschiede der einzelnen Testobjekte gegenüberstellen. In meinem Gehäuse ist ausreichend Platz vorhanden, um auch die größten Kühler unterzubringen.

So würde ich Durchläufe im Idle, beim Spielen und unter Prime95 bei 4,4 GHz machen. Desweiteren käme ein Test im Standardtakt hinzu, wo ich zur Ergänzung den Intel Boxed Kühler verwenden würde. Um das ganze einheitlich zu gestalten, würde die von mir favorisierte Wärmeleitpaste Arctic MX-2 verwendet werden.

Mein Test würde unter anderem diese Punkte beinhalten:


Lieferumfang, äußerer Qualitätseindruck
Verarbeitung des Kühlers und der restlichen mitgelieferten Teile
das Montagesystem und dessen Praxistauglichkeit
Veranschaulichung der Temperaturwerte mithilfe von Diagrammen
subjektive Einschätzung des Geräuschpegels im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen
positive, neutrale und negative Aspekte des Testobjektes
Ich besitze zwar keine Spiegelreflexkamera, vernünftige Bilder in guter Qualität zur besseren Veranschaulichung des Tests sollten aber kein Problem sein. Bisher hatte ich noch nie die Gelegenheit, einen Lesertest zu verfassen. Deswegen wäre es mir eine Ehre, meine Premiere hier im PCGH-X Forum haben zu dürfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
h.101


----------



## Jan565 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> *Hier die Bedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
> 
> Bin ich natürlich
> ...


 
Mein Test Schema:

-Verpackung und Zubehör
-Montage
-Kühlleistung
-Lautstärke

Testbericht:

-Einleitung
-Bedanken(für das zur Verfügung stellen etc)
-Test System
-Test Ablauf
-Test Ergebnisse
-Fazit Preis/Leistung
-Schlusswort von mir


----------



## M3talGuy (3. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo und Guten Tag 

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich zum Testen von einem der 3 verschiedenen Kühlern dem Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120.
Mein Name ist Alex, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und Wohne in Oldenburg. Zum 01.08. habe ich nun eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Systemintegration begonnen.
Kleinere Reviews schreibe ich schon länger, aber eher in der Musiker-Branche 

Da ich mir jetzt eine neue CPU - den i5 3570k + neues Mainboard (das AsRock Z77 Extreme4) - gegönnt habe,
dachte ich mir: "Hey, mal wieder ´n neuer Lüfter wär doch auch nich schlecht." Im Moment benutze ich den Scythe Grand Kama Cross,
dieser geht mir allerdings zu sehr in die Breite, was aber aufgrund der Headspreader meiner RAMs auch notwendig war (Warum war? Siehe System).
Allerdings würde ich auch gerade diesen Kühler als Vergleich, zusätzlich zu dem Boxed-Kühler nehmen.

Vernünftige Fotos wären auch kein Problem, da meine Freundin eine Ausbildung in der Richtung macht und mir dahingehend auch einiges zeigt.
Zudem kann sie mir eine recht vernünftige Spiegelreflexkamera leihen (eine *Canon EOS 550D*).

Mein Sytem, auf dem der Kühler zum Einsatz kommen würde:
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 3570k (+overclocking)
*Board*: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
*RAM*: 8 GB (2x4) Corsair Vengeance (allerdings geköpft, weil mir mein Kühler, wie oben schon beschrieben, einfach zu breit ist (so kann ich halt normale Kühler verwenden))
*Graka*: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 6870
*HDD*: 1,5 TB Western DIgital (Wobei, eigentlich sinds ja nur 1,27)
*Netzteil*: be qiuet! L8 630W 
*Gehäuse*: MS-Tech CA-0300 Stingray


Meine Punkte bei einem Review wären:

Infos über das Produkt / Warum gerade dieser Kühler
Verpackung / Zubehör / Erster Eindruck (+Fotos)
Genauerer Blick auf Verarbeitung (+Fotos)
Montage (+ Fotos)
Lautstärke nach Diagrammen
Lautstärke Subjektiv (auch gegenüber meiner anderen Kühler)
Eigene Meinung

Wenn möglich würde ich gerne den Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 testen, da die anderen beiden Kühler zu hoch für mein geschlossenes 
Gehäuse sind. Natürlich würde ich auch mit offenem Gehäuse testen, aber dann fallen die Werte natürlich etwas anders aus als im normalen, geschlossenen Betrieb.


Liebe Grüße

Alex


PS: Bitte stört euch nicht daran, das dies mein erster Beitrag ist. Ich bin hier schon länger unterwegs,
allerdings als Passiv-Leser. Und ich fand, dass dies der richtige Zeitpunkt wäre, sich mal einzuschalten


----------



## Rockabilly87 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo!

Erstmal ein Lob an PCGH und Thermalright für diese nette Aktion! 

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Ich fände es toll wenn Ihr mich auswählen würdet, da ich sehr gerne und auch sehr ausführlich sämtliche Hardware teste.

Als Testsytem könnte ich ein AMD-System anbieten, welches momentan noch mit einem Phenom II X4 965 bestückt ist.
Da dieser aber im Laufe des Monats einem FX 8150 weichen soll könnte ich den 965 bis zum äußersten übertakten und sehen wozu der Kühler wirklich zu leisten im Stande ist.
Danach würde ich natürlich auch noch den neueren AMD-FX testen, der ja bekanntlich auch nicht wenig Abwärme produziert. 
Um den CPU-Kühler mit ausreichend Frischluft zu versorgen würde das ganze in einem CoolerMaster Storm Sniper Gehäuse mit 2x200mm und 2x120mm Lüftern getestet.
*
Die von euch gestellten Bedingungen kann ich allesamt erfüllen.

*Der Test wird natürlich die üblichen Kriterien berücksichtigen:



*Technische Daten*
*Verpackung*
*Material- u. Verarbeitungsqualität (mit Detailaufnahmen)
*
*Montage*
*Kühlleistung und Lautstärke aktiv (Standard und OC)*
*ggf. Kühlleistung passiv (bei Undervolting)*
*etc.*

​*Ich würde mich freuen von Euch zu hören! *​


----------



## alex2210 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo PCGH Team, 
letztes mal wurds wohl nichts mit dem Enermax Kühler, dafür möchte ich mir umso mehr mit dieser Bewerbung Mühe geben. 

Zu allererst mal zu euren Punkten : 

*- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. *
Bin ich noch nicht so lange, hab davor aber schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit immer PCGH online gelesen. 

*- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. *

Letztes Mal war meine Bewerbung nicht so ausführlich, ich werde nun auch auf weitere Dinge eingehen die ich machen werde.

*- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. *
Ich habe schon ein paar PC's zusammengebaut als auch auseinander genommen. Konkrete Erfahrungen hatte ich mit dem CNPS 9900MAX als auch mit dem Intel und den AMD Stockkühlern.

*- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. *
Dabei kann ich auf mein Praktikum bei jetzt.de verweisen. Dort habe ich 2 Beiträge in dieser einen Woche geschrieben und diese wurden natürlich dort auch veröffentlicht. *Hier*könnt ihr euch auch noch selbst ein weiteres Bild von meinen Schreibkünsten machen.
*- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. *
In diesem Bereich könnte ich mit einem iPhone 4S als auch mit einer Spiegelreflex Foto's schießen.
Ihr könntet mir im Falle der Auswahl schreiben welche Kamera ich benutzen soll.

*- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 14.10.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden! *
Selbst verständlich, ich denke nach 2 Wochen bin ich mit dem kompletten Bericht fertig (Inklusive Korrekturlesen natürlich) und werden ihn dann natürlich *hier* veröffentlichen !

*Mein Testsystem:*
CPU: Intel Core i5 2500 @ 3,5 Ghz und Undervolted
Kühler: Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX Blue
RAM: 4x4GB Corsair Vengeance Low Profile
Mobo: Asus P8H67 @ neuestes Bios
HDD: 1 TB WD Caviar Green (Daten) & 320 GB Seagate Barracuda (Backup)
SSD: Samsung 830 128GB
NT: Be quiet Straight Power E9 580W CM 
Grafikkarte: GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II 
Gehäuse : Gigabyte Aurora 
Lüfter: 4x Zalman ZM-F3 Blue (einer extra bei den 5'25 Zoll Slots)
WLP: Arctic Cooling MX-4 

*Aufbau meines Lesertests:*
- Einführung in den Test als auch Intention von mir
- Danksagung an Thermalright als auch ans PCGH Team für den Kühler als auch an die Hersteller der restlichen Komponenten
- Lieferumfang samt Fotos und Bewertung des gesamten Mitgelieferten (Verarbeitung, Qualität, Design)
- Montage des Lüfters samt den eigenen Impressionen dazu 
- Test gegen meinen CNPS 9900 Max in Sachen Temperaturen, Lautstärke und Aussehen (rein subjektiver Eindruck von mir) 
   - Natürlich werde ich mit Undervolted(ca. 1,05V) als auch auf Stock(ca. 1,17V) und Overvolted(ca. 1,3V) testen
   - Testen werde ich mit Prime95, LinX und Folding@Home als auch mit Battlefield 3 und Crysis 2, um das gesamte System       aufzuheizen
   - Getestet wird selbstverständlich auch mit anderen Lüftergeschwindigkeiten bei den beiden Kühlern
- Gesamteindruck von mir, dazu noch P/L Verhältnis im Vergleich zu meinen CNPS 9900 Max

Wenn ich für den Test genommen werde, dann fände ich es gut wenn ich den * Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)* für euch testen könnte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
alex2210


----------



## Rune (4. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Hallo,

hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls als Lesertester bewerben. Mein Sys  besteht aus einem PhenomII X6 1090T @3,8Ghz auf einem Asus Crosshair V,  momentan gekühlt von einer Corsair H60. Die aufgeführten  Vorraussetzungen bzgl. Hardware-Wissen & Co. kann ich natürlich  erfüllen. Mein Testprogramm würde ggf. aus einem Rundumreview bestehen,  allerdings mit Fokus auf das vorhandene(?) OC-Potential und die  Wärmeabfuhr.

GreeZ


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (7. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet und der Thread daher vorübergehend geschlossen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Die angehenden Tester wurden pünktlich angeschrieben, aber ich habe leider vergessen, die Wahl zu veröffentlichen. Ich entschuldige mich für die verspätete Bekanntgabe und liefere sie hiermit nach:

Archon SB-E: h.101
HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW): s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w, alex2210
HR-02 Macho 120: FreezerX, M3talGuy


----------



## GoldenMic (22. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Ich wünsche den Testern viel Spaß beim Testen


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (23. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*

Dankeschön, den werde ich haben!


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (23. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



h.101 schrieb:


> Dankeschön, den werde ich haben!


 
Hab ich ebenfalls


----------



## alex2210 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Lesertest: Fünf CPU-Kühler von Thermalright*



s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w schrieb:


> Hab ich ebenfalls


 
Und ich auch


----------

